

Google, You Can Keep “Keep” - I’ll Stick to Evernote - adamokane
http://adamreport.tumblr.com/post/45673532532/google-you-can-keep-keep-ill-stick-to-evernote

======
ditojim
irrelevant. google provides ways to move your data - google.com/takeout/

